# NBC Brings Back Knight Rider



## Whitestar (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you read that title correctly. Knight Rider is indeed coming back, but with a twist: the new Knight Rider is a reboot. Don't expect to see David Hasselhoff as Michael Knight and William Daniels as the voice of K.I.T.T. because they won't be back. Here are a few articles on the upcoming project:

*Knight Rider: A New Version That's More Than Meets the Eye?*

In light of their success with the reboot versions of Battlestar Galactica and Bionic Woman, NBC-Universal is overhauling yet another 1980s action-adventure series. Knight Rider is coming back to the peacock network, though it won't feature the same old KITT.

Knight Rider premiered back on September 26, 1982 and ran for four seasons. The series starred David Hasselhoff as Michael Knight, a former police officer who has been given a new face and identity by the Foundation for Law And Government (FLAG). Acting like a chivalrous knight, Michael helps those in need with the assistance of KITT (Knight Industries Two Thousand), a super computer running inside a high-tech black Trans Am. KITT is so advanced that it has artificial intelligence and frequently banters with Michael via the voice of actor William Daniels. Creator Glen A. Larson once said, "I wanted to do The Lone Ranger with a car -- kind of a sci-fi thing, with the soul of a western."

The original Knight Rider was cancelled primarily due to high production costs and dwindling ratings but the concept has been revived several times since 1986. In 1991, NBC aired Knight Rider 2000, a sequel movie in which Michael was given an updated car known as the Knight 4000. This was intended to be a pilot for a new series but it didn't sell. In 1994, the network ran Knight Rider 2010 which had little to do with the original series and KITT was implanted in a 1969 Ford Mustang. In 1997, a spin-off TV series called Team Knight Rider debuted in first-run syndication. It ran for only 22 episodes and followed the adventures of six young crimefighters in several high-tech autos. Neither Hasselhoff or Daniels were part of the 1994 movie or new series.

Despite the lack of success of previous Knight Rider revivals, NBC wants to give it a fresh try. NBC-Universal is preparing to shoot a two-hour movie that will likely air some time this season on NBC -- likely taking the place of Bionic Woman or Heroes reruns. Though TV movies have essentially become a thing of the past, the film will serve as a backdoor pilot for a new series. If the movie is successful, weekly episodes of the new Knight Rider could be on the air as early as next Fall.

The details of the show are still being worked out but it sounds like the concept of a modern-day knight fighting for justice in a futuristic car will essentially remain the same. The auto's abilities however, will take a big leap forward and be "more than meets the eye." Inspired by the recent revival of Transformers, KITT's abilities will likely incorporate the ability to change shapes. It's likely that there will be evil mechanical counterparts as well.

Considering NBC's recent Heroes-Nissan partnership, a new version of Knight Rider seems ready-made for auto advertiser integration. So, it's no surprise that preliminary talks are already rumored to be underway.

The new Knight Rider will be executive produced by Doug Liman and Dave Bartis (The O.C.) with Raines' Dave Andron as writer and supervising producer. Liman, who previously helmed the Mr. & Mrs. Smith and The Bourne Identity action films, will direct if his schedule allows. No word if Hasselhoff or Daniels will be involved but, at this point, it seems unlikely that their role (if any) would be significant.

It's also unknown what effect this new TV project will have on the plans for a Knight Rider feature film. The Weinstein Co. acquired the rights to the property from Larson in April with an eye on creating a new movie franchise. Stay tuned! 

See link:
TV Series Finale - Knight Rider: A New Version That's More Than Meets the Eye?


*Knight Rider back on TV!
*
Written by Clint Morris

Whilst the Weinstein’s try and decide whether or not they’re actually going to do the long-talked-about film version (doubt it’ll ever happen), “Bourne Identity” director Doug Liman has actually gassed up his version and inked a deal to bring K.I.T.T back to TV.

NBC have agreed to pick up the new Liman-produced “Knight Rider”, greenlighting a two-hour pilot for a possible series. It’ll air as a telepic sometime later this year. Depending on how the telepic fares, the show could be on air as early as next fall.

According to Variety, Dave Andron ("Raines") is writing the pilot script and will serve as supervising producer alongside exec producers Liman and Dave Bartis ("The O.C.," "Heist") for Universal Media Studios and Dutch Oven Prods.

Though it’ll again focus on a Michael Knight-ish hero and his talking car, the new series will explore the idea of "evil" cars.

"Knight" originally aired on NBC from 1982 until 1986, with Davis Hasselhoff playing smooth crimefighter Michael Knight. A spinoff skein, "Team Knight Rider," aired in syndication during the 1997-98 season.

Cool.

See link:
Moviehole.net - Knight Rider back on TV!


*NBC Takes Knight Rider for Another Spin*

"Michael, I don't like the sound of this.... "

NBC has put director Doug Liman in the driver's seat of a two-hour TV-movie that will reboot that '80s show Knight Rider and ideally serve as a backdoor pilot for a new series. ("No, Michael, not the back door.... ") Variety reports that the plan is to air the flick later this season, and if successful/not entirely abysmal, have a new series ready for fall 2008. Dave Andron (Raines) is penning the script and will exec-produce with Liman and Dave Bartis (Heist).

The vision for this redo is to take advantage of current TV special effects to allow K.I.T.T. some Transformers-esque shapeshifting. (But no, Hoff, no amount of state-of-the-art trickery will get you your old job back.) 

See link: 
NBC Takes Knight Rider for Another Spin - Today's News: My Take | TVGuide.com


Well, as a whole I am completely against reboots/reimagining/remakes but shows like Knight Rider deserves to be rebooted. Just look how successful the new Battlestar Galactica turned out? I'm just glad that Hasselhoff is not in it because he's a terrible actor. Good riddens! But I wouldn't mind if William Daniels was given the opportunity to voice K.I.T.T. again because he's an excellent actor and has a great voice! I look forward to this new version of Knight Rider.


----------



## unclejack (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't read all that but I'm against it from the getgo. Their not gonna match the quality of the original show so why try? I'm increasingly less and less surprised by some of the cheap attempts at new shows that keep coming up. I rarely watch new shows but every once in awhile something catches my eye like the 4400.


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm extremely dubious about the whole idea of this... I didn't care at all for the original show to begin with, and I'm growing very, very sick of them simply reviving or remaking old television shows (and movies) rather than getting some new material in there, dammit!!!!

That said... I've been pleasantly surprised with _Battlestar Galactica_ (at least the first season and the earlier part of the second season, which is all I had a chance of seeing), and was quite impressed with the first episode of the new _Bionic Woman_ (which concentrated much more on character and story than on action or special effects, thank goodness, and had some very nice performances, and some very good ideas in there); so I'll have to wait and see on this one. It has potential, if done right... but I remain very sceptical....


----------



## Overread (Oct 2, 2007)

Battle start the remake was well done - however I have issues with them calling it battlestar galalactica - but thats for another time.

They already did a remake of knight rider - though this one had the look of a slightly older power rangers, with different cars/bikes - and a really big CGI plane to carry them all over the place. Acting quality was low, as was story and the rest, so I view the new knight rider with some skeptesisum (SP)


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, bringing it back won't be the same as the original.  I don't know how "Bionic Woman" on NBC is doing, but I can't imagine it to be doing so well.  I hope the behavior by networks to bring back old shows doesn't become a trend.


----------



## Dave (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't care that much for the original show either, but I have an acquaintance who still rates it as his all-time favourite TV show. Amazingly, he is not alone, somehow it has gained quite a cult following... well it takes all sorts!


----------



## unclejack (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I gotta say that I was a child of the 80s so yeah, I'm definately a fan of the original Knight Rider. Knight Rider, Macgyver, The A-Team, and The Incredible Hulk were all shows that I grew up on. I still love the incredible hulk. I had kinda wished that the movie would have been based on the show more than on the comics but either way it still sucked.


----------



## Steve Jordan (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm just tired of the remakes.  _Galactica_ is a program with excellent writing, characters and effects... but based on a silly premise that should never have been resurrected in the first place.  (Let's face it: If the Cylons had wanted all humans dead, they'd all be dead.)

You want to give us crimefighters with transformer-cars?  Fine.  But put a little effort into an original set-up, willya?


----------

